
Gimli: a cross-platform permutation - jedisct1
https://gimli.cr.yp.to
======
jedisct1
Some experimental constructions based on Gimli:
[https://github.com/jedisct1/gimli-
constructions](https://github.com/jedisct1/gimli-constructions)

